

Adobe CEO Refuses to Explain Why Adobe CS costs $1400 more in Australia - ddrmaxgt37
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=78yigV0GYGQ

======
DigitalSea
Honestly, as an Australian who has been in the design/development industry for
sometime now I am not surprised. Adobe software might be the industry
standard, but their customer support and ripping off Australian companies
without reason is anything but first class. A quote from Jesse Pinkman a
character in the TV show Breaking Bad sums up Adobe ripping off us Australians
quite well:

"Getting the shit kicked out of you — not that you get used to it — but you do
kind of get used to it." ~ Jesse Pinkman.

------
simplexion
This video is purely rephrasing the same question over and over to receive
rephrased nonsense each time. Its exactly what I expected.

